# nejvyšší čas



## Nave.

Dobry den,
nevim, jak se ten vyraz muze prolozit. Je to neco jako "it's the right time to do something"? To je kontext: "To je nejvissi cas si hledat podnajem".

Dekuji a omlouvam se za chyby a za diakritiky.


----------



## volkonsky

I don't speak Czech, but supposing it's the same as in other Slavic langugages it should mean 'the time is now', 'it should be done right now'.


----------



## bibax

*Je nejvyšší čas (něco udělat).* = It is high time (to do something).

It means that there is danger of delay.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> *Je nejvyšší čas (něco udělat).* = It is high time (to do something).
> 
> It means that there is danger of delay.


 ... danger in delay


----------

